# Yeti Loadout Bucket



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure how I went this long without one. Got it today and it's been awesome. Don't know what to put in it besides some pliers and a shit ton of coozies, but it stores them 10x better than the console ever did. Never seen folks look over and talk shit about me when I opened the console, so Yeti is on point. Thinking about going back and grabbing a couple more.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I love mine, Keep the net in it on the deck and never moves no matter what the waves are.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll stick to my free 5 gallon buckets, thanks.

Yours say Yeti...mine say Pickles 😛 😁


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I got up this morning and the pliers were cool to the touch and there were three ice cubes in the bottom.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

You’ll outgrow that Yeti soon, and get a big boy Huck Bucket next. 

HUCK Bucket | Performance Buckets


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Before I owned my own boat, I put all of my offshore gear in my yeti loadout bucket. Rather than carrying a tackle bag that ends up stuffed in a center console with 4 other guy's worth of gear, I can get to my stuff easily and it stays out of the way on the boat.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Ordered a Mystery Meat Huck Bucket....$83.97
Been wanting one for a while, just needed a little motivation to pull the trigger.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What are the advantages over a regular 5 gal?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Corpsman said:


> What are the advantages over a regular 5 gal?


It has Yeti on it and a lid that can hold 300 lbs. Not sure when I've needed that and missed out, but now I am prepared.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I also bought the handy dandy tray for the inside. It holds 67 coozies.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Corpsman said:


> What are the advantages over a regular 5 gal?


To be honest I like that it is super thick bucket, non skid rubber pads on the bottom that doesn't slide, I like the strap vs metal handle that gets in the way under the leaning post, the lid that is super strong.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I will report on the Huck Bucket when I get it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> I will report on the Huck Bucket when I get it.


Let me know how many coozies it holds, so we can have some real world comparisons. And how big of a girl can stand on the lid.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Off_The_Prairie said:


> Personally, I like how if I put it upside down on top of my coolers the night before, they are full of ice the next morning. HEED THIS WARNING, I forgot to turn it back over and close my cooler for a long weekend once and all the lakes froze up and we were ice fishing for months. Use responsibly!


You're going to be just fine here, welcome to the family


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

He gets it DLo.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> He gets it DLo.


Yep, he'll fit right in, probably already got a salt life sticker on his mid size truck also.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Just say no to white Sunglasses and he will be okay.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it's pride month, but no reason to flaunt your questionable lifestyle here, man. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Dang, 100-120 bucks for a bucket. I don’t go enough but even if I did, I don’t need a bucket with a lid that holds 300 pounds but ya never know. Catchumup.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

My free bucket doesn't slide around because it is held in place by a 75 cent bungie cord. It's sole purpose in life is to thaw out squid, I'm afraid a Yeti bucket wouldn't allow it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MastaBlasta said:


> My free bucket doesn't slide around because it is held in place by a 75 cent bungie cord. It's sole purpose in life is to thaw out squid, I'm afraid a Yeti bucket wouldn't allow it.


It would keep it frozen. Alas, a drawback of the Yeti.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Let me know how many coozies it holds, so we can have some real world comparisons. And how big of a girl can stand on the lid.


We have BMW’s over this way. I’ll have no problem testing that lid.
Big Milton Women


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Well,
From what I can find out, the Huck Bucket does not come with a lid and a lid is not available for one. Guess I should have gotten a Yeti. The Yeti costs less and has a lid


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Well,
> From what I can find out, the Huck Bucket does not come with a lid and a lid is not available for one. Guess I should have gotten a Yeti. The Yeti costs less and has a lid


I am curious to see what color combination they send you.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Boardfeet said:


> Well,
> From what I can find out, the Huck Bucket does not come with a lid and a lid is not available for one. Guess I should have gotten a Yeti. The Yeti costs less and has a lid


You sure the yeti comes with a lid?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

You have to buy the lid for the yeti?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, bought the lid and the tray.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Yep, bought the lid and the tray.


Does it come with a yeti pool noodle to put around the top for those "emergency" times and is it extra tall like the Outcast buckets? I hate the shorter buckets letting my junk hit the bottom.....


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Check out the ismart Lee Fisher buckets...lots of accessories too


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

H2OMARK said:


> Does it come with a yeti pool noodle to put around the top for those "emergency" times and is it extra tall like the Outcast buckets? I hate the shorter buckets letting my junk hit the bottom.....


Finally! I was wondering if anyone else thought those Yeti were awful high priced for being a boat toilet.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bought my dad one for fathers day today with tray and lid. Pretty stout little bucket. If i remember when they first come out years ago they had a plastic handle? The nylon strap on them now is better. Cashier told me than anything i could fit inside the bucket was 30% off. Filled it up with ammo without that 2 box limit bs and kept it cool too


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I feel really stupid for paying $84.00 for a Huck Bucket. Got the mystery bucket, so I didn't even get to choose the color.
No Lid! No inserts!








HUCK Mystery Meat Bucket - The HUCK Bucket


Everybody remembers that cafeteria food you got from the lunch lady and you weren't exactly sure what kind of meat you were getting. Well, we used those fond childhood memories as inspiration for a line of our buckets we affectionately dubbed " Mystery Meat." These are buckets that have a...




thehuckbucket.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I turned the AC off in the rv and just took the lid off the bucket. Like a meat cooler in this mofo.


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

MrFish said:


> It has Yeti on it and a lid that can hold 300 lbs. Not sure when I've needed that and missed out, but now I am prepared.


Got a FREE 7 GAL bucket and a Padded ,Swivel lid / seat from Cabelas for $9.00 ! I sit on it all the Time, Almost 300#.
Holds Everything I need,Surf Fishing , Boat Fishing Does Purpose.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seabear49 said:


> Got a FREE 7 GAL bucket and a Padded ,Swivel lid / seat from Cabelas for $9.00 ! I sit on it all the Time, Almost 300#.
> Holds Everything I need,Surf Fishing , Boat Fishing Does Purpose.


But does it say Yeti and make ice?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> I turned the AC off in the rv and just took the lid off the bucket. Like a meat cooler in this mofo.


In the RV where tha hell you going


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> In the RV where tha hell you going


Got back today. Went to Winchester, TN. Twin Creeks. Nice place. Relaxing.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Got back today. Went to Winchester, TN. Twin Creeks. Nice place. Relaxing.


 Good deal glad you enjoyed it


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Got back today. Went to Winchester, TN. Twin Creeks. Nice place. Relaxing.


How did the Yeti bucket do on the ride?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just got home yesterday from a road trip to PA and found that my house AC isn't working. Anyone wanna loan me a Yeti bucket to keep the house cool until the repair man gets here? Or do they only work outdoors?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

FelixH said:


> Just got home yesterday from a road trip to PA and found that my house AC isn't working. Anyone wanna loan me a Yeti bucket to keep the house cool until the repair man gets here? Or do they only work outdoors?


I think MR FISH has one someone said he left the lid off last night and now the roads are frozen over around his house so he might not be able to get out for a day or 2


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Mr. Fish, may I suggest to you that you leave the lid off you YETi tonight so that the desired atmospheric cooling to displace this tropical storm be pushed further west. Your time and attention to this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my Huck Bucket today. I had to turn the air on in the house when I opened the box..
$84.00 bucket came with two stickers and a koozie. Also a thank you note. Or is it an I F#*&$ed you note?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Yeti, fill to the brim with no fear of the handle breaking!


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

That huck koozie doesn't even have two walls...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the huck looks like a great bucket, and they didn't give you bad colors either.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> I think the huck looks like a great bucket, and they didn't give you bad colors either.


Yes but it’s $84.00 and no lid and it’s not insulated. 
Great bucket but the price is too much for not getting to choose the color.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Picked this one up yesterday, never figured I’d pay $40 for a bucket but went back and got another one today.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They are super thick and strong. I like that when it is on the deck and a net is in it, it doesn't move at all.


----------



## HUCKPerformance (Jul 31, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Yes but it’s $84.00 and no lid and it’s not insulated.
> Great bucket but the price is too much for not getting to choose the color.


Boardfeet, My name is Joe Schneider and I am the owner/founder of HUCK Performance Buckets. I appreciate your patronage. Your purchase of the Mystery Meat bucket explains in the description that these buckets are offered at a discounted rate because they have some blemish or imperfection and as such you dont get to choose the color. i.e. “Mystery Meat” like in the high school lunch line where you never knew what you were getting. If you would like to pick your color we certainly have that option as well. Your comment about “no lid and its not insulated” I believe is in comparison to a Yeti bucket which as luck would have it does not come with a lid and is not insulated either. We are in the process of cutting steel for our lid mold and will release it as soon as its available. We never made any claim to our bucket being insulated. Many folks think the Yeti bucket is insulated because it is so heavy and its not. I’m glad you like your HUCK bucket but from your comments in this thread it sounds as if you were a little upset with the cost of your purchase? Your $84 bucket comes with a lifetime guarantee which is unheard of and non-existent with any other bucket on the market but mine. If you ever have any problem with it I will pay to have it sent back to me, fix it for free and send it back to you free of charge.. Again, thank you for your purchase and if you have any questions or comments about the product please feel free to reach out to me directly.. Enjoy your weekend…


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

$84 is discounted? Making Yeti look cheap. I might need one now. Just to piss off the poors.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeti answered the question that nobody asked. "Who makes a $40 five gallon bucket?" Y'all have answered an even more preposterous question, "Who makes a $120 five gallon bucket?"


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Who here buys the OutCast buckets during the sale for about 5 to 7 bucks and are just as happy? Hell, I even spring the extra couple of bucks to put a nice ski handle with rope onto it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish they made a 7 gallon.


----------



## HUCKPerformance (Jul 31, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Yeti answered the question that nobody asked. "Who makes a $40 five gallon bucket?" Y'all have answered an even more preposterous question, "Who makes a $120 five gallon bucket?"





MrFish said:


> $84 is discounted? Making Yeti look cheap. I might need one now. Just to piss off the poors.


Mr.Fish If you decide to purchase I will guarantee you will love it. When compared to the other buckets on the market there is no comparison. If you aren’t completely satisfied I will buy it back from you. All other buckets except mine are made of high density polyethylene which is the same thing they make sandwich bags and milk jugs out of so its almost like they are designed to be disposable. That is completely ok if thats what you are after. I just approached the product and the utility of it from a quality perspective and not a quantity perspective. Thank you


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

HUCKPerformance said:


> Mr.Fish If you decide to purchase I will guarantee you will love it. When compared to the other buckets on the market there is no comparison. If you aren’t completely satisfied I will buy it back from you. All other buckets except mine are made of high density polyethylene which is the same thing they make sandwich bags and milk jugs out of so its almost like they are designed to be disposable. That is completely ok if thats what you are after. I just approached the product and the utility of it from a quality perspective and not a quantity perspective. Thank you


I'll think about it, but you need to market it more. Right now, I'll spend $120 on a five gallon bucket and most folks won't even realize it. With Yeti, they know what I spent on the bucket with all it's attachments.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like you hit a nerve, fish. lol. check out the other "bob" posts. lol. what a day. too hot to fish so.....
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I wish they made a 7 gallon.


Check with pool cleaning guys. Some of their stuff comes in a 7 or 7.5 gallon bucket with a screw on lid. Only takes a couple of minutes to change the plastic handle out to a rope handle. I've got one painted woodland camo that I added a 5 gallon insulated bucket cooler to for dove hunting. Ice and water bottles in the cooler, dove decoys on top of the insert lid. Cut a round wood piece screwed to the lid for a seat...may add a swivel mounted seat to that.

Others, I use to carry castnets in.

Same guys gave me some of the bigger buckets, bigger diameter than a 5 or 7.5 bucket and a lot taller. I carry a net in that and use it as a seat mullet fishing.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dangit, I gotta come up with something simple I can sell for way too much. Does anyone make $300 flip-flops yet? $1500 pier carts? $75 floatie key chain thing?! Seeking investors.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Check with pool cleaning guys. Some of their stuff comes in a 7 or 7.5 gallon bucket with a screw on lid. Only takes a couple of minutes to change the plastic handle out to a rope handle. I've got one painted woodland camo that I added a 5 gallon insulated bucket cooler to for dove hunting. Ice and water bottles in the cooler, dove decoys on top of the insert lid. Cut a round wood piece screwed to the lid for a seat...may add a swivel mounted seat to that.
> 
> Others, I use to carry castnets in.
> 
> Same guys gave me some of the bigger buckets, bigger diameter than a 5 or 7.5 bucket and a lot taller. I carry a net in that and use it as a seat mullet fishing.


I have many, I meant a yeti 7 galloone bukett


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i fail to see the issue. what is the difference in 5 or 7?
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

10ft vs 12ft bait net


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> 10ft vs 12ft bait net


your honor, i concur with my client.
jack


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

sureicanfish said:


> Dangit, I gotta come up with something simple I can sell for way too much. Does anyone make $300 flip-flops yet? $1500 pier carts? $75 floatie key chain thing?! Seeking investors.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Let's come up with a $50 koozies. We can split it 50/50. I'll handle the physical work, you just defend our name online with an abrasive attitude!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Last bucket I bought was $3 at Buc-ees.
You can get $2 pickle buckets at Firehouse Subs I believe.
I’m sure the high priced buckets are better quality but how good does a bucket need to be?
I’ve got free buckets I’ve had for 20 years.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Last bucket I bought was $3 at Buc-ees.
> You can get $2 pickle buckets at Firehouse Subs I believe.
> I’m sure the high priced buckets are better quality but how good does a bucket need to be?
> I’ve got free buckets I’ve had for 20 years.


But did they come with koozies?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

MrFish said:


> But did they come with koozies?


I only use those stainless ones. I’ve got a couple of Yetis and a couple of Walmart specials. Only difference I can tell is the price. Those things work.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Best darn cups ever made................!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure about Pcola, but Gulf Shores/Orange Beach is sold out of the buckets. I tried to get another one. Ordered from Yeti, so now I have to wait. Sorry Huck, $120 per is just out of my price range. Too rich for me.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

The wife loaded me down with free buckets from one of the pool supply places in Crestview a few years ago 
I’m getting low on buckets now but I don’t use them up like I use to so what I’ve got will probably outlast me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not sure about Pcola, but Gulf Shores/Orange Beach is sold out of the buckets. I tried to get another one. Ordered from Yeti, so now I have to wait. Sorry Huck, $120 per is just out of my price range. Too rich for me.


That's funny, Academy actually shows in-stock at Foley/OB but out of stock in Pensacola. YETI LoadOut Bucket | Academy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Not sure about Pcola, but Gulf Shores/Orange Beach is sold out of the buckets. I tried to get another one. Ordered from Yeti, so now I have to wait. Sorry Huck, $120 per is just out of my price range. Too rich for me.



Funny thing about that people will think you’re poor cause you bought a Huck and not a Yeti cause nobody has ever heard of them.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

The way to know if a fella is rich ain't his bucket. It's if his captain is on salary.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

A $5 donation at Ace Hardware in Navarre gets you a Children's Miracle Network 5 gal bucket. Good looking blue bucket. Functionally similar to yeti/huck.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally broke down. Dog approved.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Corpsman said:


> Finally broke down. Dog approved.
> 
> View attachment 1087945


He better be-careful the way Mr fish talks his tongue might get stuck lol


----------

